# Vintage Invalid Carriage



## User42423 (15 May 2017)

As I display at a lot of vintage fairs & steam rallies, I would get one of these. Anyone got one?


----------



## byegad (15 May 2017)

Sorry, I can't help, but seeing the photos I remember an old boy who had the one on the left in Middlesbrough back in the 1950s, he was a WWI veteran and my Dad would often speak to him, they'd both been in the Green Howards although in different wars!


----------



## User42423 (15 May 2017)

byegad said:


> Sorry, I can't help, but seeing the photos I remember an old boy who had the one on the left in Middlesbrough back in the 1950s, he was a WWI veteran and my Dad would often speak to him, they'd both been in the Green Howards although in different wars!



Thanks, it's always nice to hear old stories.


----------



## classic33 (15 May 2017)

byegad said:


> Sorry, I can't help, but seeing the photos I remember an old boy who had the one on the left in Middlesbrough back in the 1950s, he was a WWI veteran and my Dad would often speak to him, they'd both been in the Green Howards although in different wars!


Local Regiment, their museum is just outside of the town centre.


----------



## byegad (15 May 2017)

Their main museum used to be in Richmond IIRC.


----------



## PhilDawson8270 (15 May 2017)

User42423 said:


> View attachment 352543
> View attachment 352544
> 
> 
> As I display at a lot of vintage fairs & steam rallies, I would get one of these. Anyone got one?



Can't help but I have never seen these before. They're quite interesting.


----------



## Ian H (15 May 2017)

I recall seeing an old lady with the two-handled version. The handles worked back-and-forth alternately. She had a leather apron as weather protection covering whole front end.


----------



## classic33 (2 Jun 2017)

byegad said:


> Their main museum used to be in Richmond IIRC.


Booted out of their barracks to make way for a school. Which is now on the point of closure.


----------



## Dirk (2 Jun 2017)

Ian H said:


> I recall seeing an old lady with the two-handled version. The handles worked back-and-forth alternately. She had a leather apron as weather protection covering whole front end.


I remember seeing these as a young lad in the 50s and early 60s.
There was one old lady used to have one with a black rain cover and she always wore a large black hat. She used to frighten me stupid - I thought she was a witch!


----------

